# Safety Glasses or Helmet



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Safety glasses are de rigeur, but recently I resorted to a full head safety shield when messing with 70g sinkers doing over 35m/s.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Critical hit.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! The wonders of modern technology.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Safety glasses are de rigeur, but recently I resorted to a full head safety shield when messing with 70g sinkers doing over 35m/s.


Sounds pretty prudent!


----------

